# Flagler Beach bait shop open 24 hrs on Friday and Saturday



## hklbery (Mar 17, 2007)

FYI there is a 24 hr bait shop Friday thru Saturday in Flagler Beach. I don't own the shop or work at the bait shop. I just like to fish 

Flagler Bridge Bait & Tackle 
Trey Johnston, Owner 
(Under the Bridge) 
808 Moody Lane 
Flagler Beach, FL 
386.439.6081 
* usual baits plus beer, live blue crabs 
circular driveway makes it easy to drive trailered boats in & out 

UPDATE: Begining July 17th we are going to be open 24 hours a day on Friday and Saturday and return to normal operations "6am to 8pm" Sunday thru Thursday. We expect to have our website up and running very soon. Tight lines.

source: http://www.three8six.com/Forums/tabid/536/forumid/-1/threadid/1442/scope/posts/Default.aspx


----------

